# Puppy Painting for AMA Specialty results



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

It was a wonderful Specialty by all accounts and our Raffles and Auctions a 
big success. No matter how much we make on these events, we still constantly need the donations and support for our rescue. Right now we have 44 dogs in foster homes. A lot more are coming in from the East coast now too, sadly.

So back to the picture , drum roll... The L Claire painting was auctioned at the AMA luncheon and brought us $2,000. 

That is wonderful in its self, but best news is, the painting has been turned back to us and we will be have a raffle for the painting some time in July. So any of you could win it.
It will be posted on our website and I will post on here also to give you all details. I know many of you were hoping to bid on it, so this will give you all another chance to win it. :chili:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh that's amazing news! I still would love to know if Claire would be willing to also do lithographs-- I'm sure it wouldn't keep anyone from wanting the original and buying tickets for the raffle, and it just seems such a shame for more people to not get the enjoyment out of such a gorgeous painting.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

socalyte said:


> Oh that's amazing news! I still would love to know if Claire would be willing to also do lithographs-- I'm sure it wouldn't keep anyone from wanting the original and buying tickets for the raffle, and it just seems such a shame for more people to not get the enjoyment out of such a gorgeous painting.


Jackie, that is such a great idea. I might not be able to afford the original, but Claire's work is so good, I would love to have a copy.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

That is awesome news! I too would be in line for a lithograph! Her paintings are amazing!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

MalteseObsessed said:


> That is awesome news! I too would be in line for a lithograph! Her paintings are amazing!


Ditto!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's great! I would love a chance to win it...and if that fails, I'd LOVE a copy too!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's wonderful news!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I would love to win that painting. It is beyond beautiful. I will definitely be in on the raffle.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd love to have a copy also. :thumbsup:

At this point, I can't bid anywhere near that figure!!!!:w00t:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I talked to LClaire about copies and its a far too difficult affair and expensive.
The painting will be a raffle, $10.00 a ticket and so anyone could win the painting.
I know everyone wants a copy but this was the best we could do, to offer it for a raffle. The winner at the Specialty was most generous to give it back to us, when I mentioned everyone wanting a chance to win it.
Will let you know when we start selling the ticket.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I talked to LClaire about copies and its a far too difficult affair and expensive.
> The painting will be a raffle, $10.00 a ticket and so anyone could win the painting.
> I know everyone wants a copy but this was the best we could do, to offer it for a raffle. The winner at the Specialty was most generous to give it back to us, when I mentioned everyone wanting a chance to win it.
> Will let you know when we start selling the ticket.


An affordable raffle really makes it possible for everyone. So thankful that Claire is sharing her art and completely understand if it's a hassle to make copies. She's so gracious to do the painting. You know I'll be in for several tickets!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> An affordable raffle really makes it possible for everyone. So thankful that Claire is sharing her art and completely understand if it's a hassle to make copies. She's so gracious to do the painting. You know I'll be in for several tickets!



I am looking forward to buying tickets!!!! :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I am thankful too that we all have the opportunity to win it! What a generous person to donate it back to our group


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm in on the raffle.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

No updates on the raffle for the painting yet, or did I somehow miss it?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I'd really like to purchase tickets! What a great opportunity!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in on the raffle tickets for the painting....it may be one and some on other items.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I haven't set a date yet for the painting raffle. When I get things finalized I will post and let you all know. 
It will be offered on our website.
Its been a crazy rescue summer and the number of our rescues is growing once again.
We have 45 dogs in foster homes now. 
I know you are all anxious to win that painting, so hope to have that worked out by next month. 
Thanks..


----------

